
AT&T sued by Sprint, must defend decision to tell users that 4G is “5G E” - potench
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/sprint-sues-att-to-stop-it-from-calling-its-4g-service-5g-e/
======
JohnJamesRambo
Words and specifications have to mean something, glad to see this.
Corporations can't just change reality to their bizarre whims.

~~~
chx
Could someone please sue Intel (possibly together with Lenovo, HP, Dell and
god knows who else) for gimping the PCI Express over Thunderbolt 3 transfer
speed to 22 gbit/s and yet having everyone and their dog advertise it as 40
gbit/s?? To begin with, they are feeding only four PCI Express 3.0 lanes into
the controller so even without these strange limitation it would never be more
than 32 gbit/s -- but it's 22. (Yes, the connector, the full bus can carry 40
gbit/s but it will only do so if you are using monitor(s) requiring more video
bandwidth than a single 4K @ 60 Hz.)

[https://www8.hp.com/us/en/workstations/zbook-x360/index.html](https://www8.hp.com/us/en/workstations/zbook-x360/index.html)

> Experience faster file upload and transfer speeds with Thunderbolt™ 3 -
> faster than USB 3.0 at 40 Gbps.

[https://www.lenovo.com/ca/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/Thi...](https://www.lenovo.com/ca/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P72/p/22WS2WPWP72)

> With dual Thunderbolt™ 3 ports, you can simultaneously use a 4K display and
> high-performance storage device—and tap blazingly-fast speeds at up to 40
> Gbps.

These are factually false, many on the egpu.io measured it and it's 22gbps and
Figure 7 in the Technology Brief clearly shows it as well.
[https://thunderbolttechnology.net/sites/default/files/Thunde...](https://thunderbolttechnology.net/sites/default/files/Thunderbolt3_TechBrief_FINAL.pdf)

Targus admits so:

[https://us.targus.com/blogs/discover-
targus/thunderbolt-3-us...](https://us.targus.com/blogs/discover-
targus/thunderbolt-3-usb-type-c)

> at full Thunderbolt 3 data bandwidth of 22 Gbps.

Dell admits too but you need to look very hard:

[https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln307875/thun...](https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln307875/thunderbolt-3-usb-
c-maximum-data-transfer-rate-on-dell-systems?lang=en)

> Thunderbolt 3 may only reach a maximum data transfer rate of around 7 to
> 22Gbps even though it is advertised with 40Gbps

> Although Thunderbolt 3 is advertised with a bidirectional total data
> transfer rate of 40Gbps, simple data transfer like networking data or
> storage data are limited to a total of 22Gbps as per the official
> Thunderbolt 3 specifications.

Why do you need to look hard? Because everywhere else, even in the single
article linked from the above confession:

[https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/qna44089/thund...](https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/qna44089/thunderbolt-3-40gbps-
data-transfer-rate?lang=en)

> Systems with the 2 lane design will only support up to 20gbps data transfers
> over PCIe devices such as external hard drives or video cards that use PCIe.
> Systems with 4 lane design will support up to 40gbps of data transfer over
> PCIe depending on the device in use.

------
liquidise
> “By making the false claim that it is offering a 5G wireless network where
> it offers only a 4G LTE Advanced network.”

Well and clearly put. While the legal proceedings are sure to be convoluted, I
cannot think of a single layperson who would see a 5Ge ad and think “oh this
is just 4G”. Indeed even as a current technologist I didn’t know this until
some HN comments weeks ago.

~~~
rasengan
I agree. It reminds me of Tesla calling their system autopilot for whatever
reason that benefited them, and then turning around and saying it’s not
autopilot after people die.

~~~
derrikcurran
Its not the same thing. "Autopilot" is not the name of an established
standard. also, from Wikipedia:

 _An autopilot is a system used to control the trajectory of an aircraft
without constant 'hands-on' control by a human operator being required.
Autopilots do not replace human operators, but instead they assist them in
controlling the aircraft._

Sounds very similar to what Tesla's feature does.

------
pxeboot
Definitely feels like false advertising from a consumer standpoint.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Unfortunately his isn’t the first time this has happened and it won’t be the
last.

